# Where do you keep your picks?



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Most of mine rest in sweet repose in an old MacDonald's cigarette box. I almost _never_ play with a pick but just in case… I also attach a pick to my guitar using a dot of velcro on the heel and the wooly half of the velcro on "the chosen" pick. Which may sit there for years between uses.









On my dobro, I stick it under the tailpiece.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those little resealable plastic bags that electronic components come in have a second life holding picks.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Picks? Never leave home without them. I keep two in that little extra pocket that is there on almost all pants/jeans these days. Two backups in my wallet. Bulk bag at home on my desk.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I keep my picks on a shelf in my music room along with my capos, slides, etc. I have certain picks I use with my electrics. When I gig I'll usually take 2. When I return they go back on the shelf. My Bluechip picks which are on that same shelf only leave the house if I take one of my Martin acoustics out, which is almost never.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a little plastic dish with picks next to my computer. I keep 2 in my wallet for when I go to the store.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Assorted picks in the wooden box, stubbies in the wooden cylinder


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

On a mantle in a bowl my wife made on her pottery wheel. Also in my guitar case in one of those small vintage pocket metal tins formerly for breath mints. Also that small subpocket in my Levi's.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I keep some of my picks in a ring box that snaps tight, which sits on the speaker cab.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

In my pocket, case, or on top of the amp. I have accumulated little pick holders but don't attach them to anything.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine are scattered all over the place in my condo and I always have 3 in my pocket for good luck when I go out. Three is stronger magic than two and I need all the help I can get. There's also some picks in the ash tray in the truck along with loose change...lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’m not telling, you’ll come and steal them! I’m always loosing them so they are put away and yes the are expensive.

they are sadly in my guild’s case


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Mine are scattered all over the place in my condo and I always have 3 in my pocket for good luck when I go out. Three is stronger magic than two and I need all the help I can get. There's also some picks in the ash tray in the truck along with loose change...lol


 Funny, I carry two and a silver dollar for luck in my pocket. A few on each amp, and I have a fancy box full somewhere that I'll find if we ever get unpacked.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

In the dryer. Under the dryer, bottom of the hamper, inside the couch..😅 mixed in with pocket change.

Ive had a few cashiers tell me while i pick out the loonies their Dad is the same, guitar picks mixed in with all his change.☺


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I got sick of losing all my picks, so i made a nice wooden box for them. Now I can't find the damn wooden box!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm pretty lucky mine generally grow out the tips of my fingers and thumb.

I have a few plastic and vynal ones strewn about my music room.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I used to lose a lot of stuff before I got a few of these plastic parts bins for storing small parts.

The small case to the side goes in my gig bag. I put a few on the amp and one in my right pocket.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m not telling, you’ll come and steal them! I’m always loosing them so they are put away and yes the are expensive.
> 
> they are sadly in my guild’s case


Go check. I don't think so.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I keep mine in my dryer and around various carpets and between cushions etc.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

_Azrael said:


> I used to lose a lot of stuff before I got a few of these plastic parts bins for storing small parts.
> 
> The small case to the side goes in my gig bag. I put a few on the amp and one in my right pocket.


Hey look, there's one of those small vintage pocket metal tins formerly for breath mints


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Doug Gifford said:


> Go check. I don't think so.


That's some dark humour man.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> Hey look, there's one of those small vintage pocket metal tins formerly for breath mints


Nah, it’s one of the currently available PRS pick tins (which I think was modelled on the old Mentos tins). I was going to throw out the PRS picks and use it for ones I actually like, but the PRS picks were actually fairly nice (pretty sure they’re the same as Fender’s celluloid picks).


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

On top of my amp.
In the little pocket in jeans.
In each guitar case.
In a little plastic cubby I keep other guitar related stuff in.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

An old wooden tea box.


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

Doug Gifford said:


> Most of mine rest in sweet repose in an old MacDonald's cigarette box. I almost _never_ play with a pick but just in case… I also attach a pick to my guitar using a dot of velcro on the heel and the wooly half of the velcro on "the chosen" pick. Which may sit there for years between uses.
> View attachment 448105
> 
> 
> ...


i keep them on the coffee table next to my interface, and im always losing them. one went inside my guitar somehow today.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Immediate ones in two little pottery dishes on my desk, one has a lid from when we had a pick thieving cat. Not so immediate ones in a nice little wood pick box that was a student gift. Student picks in a pottery dish on the upright piano. During work there might be a couple of loose ones on my desk or computer keyboard.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Doug Gifford said:


> Go check. I don't think so.


Don’t tell me I forgot to shut my apartment door again 😂.

sad thing is years ago I forgot my old Mesa outside on my step! Thankfully I buff and nobody wanted to mess with me , now the other day I was called “chunky monkey”


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

The blue chips stay on my computer/recording desk, the others are usually in passive aggressive piles on the dryer.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> The blue chips stay on my computer/recording desk, the others are usually in passive aggressive piles on the dryer.


No red chips? I guess you chose the the blue


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> No red chips? I guess you chose the the blue


I don't know what this means, but they are expensive so they stay on my desk so I don't lose them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

In your sister's bedroom.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

that's pretty much my pick collection, if you look closely there is on on the floor too. I've been fingers and thumb since about 18, started with a pick about 11 years old, trying a pick for some stuff again, find it a bit easier for certain rock songs now that I'm back on a electric.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> I don't know what this means, but they are expensive so they stay on my desk so I don't lose them.


The matrix reference


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an old Dunlop case that they sold them in that I sue for the picks I use most of the time.
Others are in various receptacles & some are in pick pages from Glorbz.
They urethan in a binder to display if I am so inclined.
It's all in flux though.

I also have a keychain pick wallet--that always has at least 2 in it.

And of course you will find picks in my cases.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And the Glorbz sheets look like this:


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

_Azrael said:


> Nah, it’s one of the currently available PRS pick tins (which I think was modelled on the old Mentos tins). I was going to throw out the PRS picks and use it for ones I actually like, but the PRS picks were actually fairly nice (pretty sure they’re the same as Fender’s celluloid picks).


Mentos tins, right!

Mine is actually a mint tin from the Hilton Las Vegas. Now as far as I recall I've never stayed at the Hilton in LV, so somewhere along the line I had some fun and forgot. Makes a great non-memory though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

When I started playing I had a small leather pouch with a maple leaf on it, probably still around somewhere. Then I used Sucrets lozenge tins. However, in my early guitar cases I used the heavy cardboard Black Diamond string boxes. They should bring those back.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have had this since I had my first Blue Chip Pick.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> I have had this since I had my first Blue Chip Pick.
> View attachment 448198


Don't be showing people that Chito. Thats damn near $1000 in picks right there


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Don't be showing people that Chito. Thats damn near $1000 in picks right there


LOL I started using the Jazz 50, then moved on to the 40 and now to the 35. And I usually buy 2 just incase I lose one which fortunately has not happened.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a "wedgie" to hold picks because I fingerpick a lot:








D'Addario - Pick Holder


D'Addario - Pick Holder




www.long-mcquade.com













I used to have one for every guitar, but I can't find them anymore ($34 on Amazon right now - this thread inspired me to check). 

I also have a pile of picks on a shelf where I teach and a small plastic drawer full in one of those desktop organizer thingys.


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

I like to drop mine into the sound hole of my J-45.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I stick a pick in the strings up by the nut in every guitar. When my grandson comes over he stuffs them all into the nearest acoustic he can find. So really I keep them in my acoustic guitars!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BDoubleG said:


> I like to drop mine into the sound hole of my J-45.


When I was a kid in a corner of the basement my dad had some old, poorly taken care of, off brand acoustic. Every now and then my brother and I would drag it out. When we would, we'd immediately drop the pick down the sound hole and be consumed with fear as we figured we were the first people this had ever happened to.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm surprised I'm the only one that uses the hinged tin box with the L&M logo on the lid. It was for a donation of some kind.


----------



## AlexOT (10 mo ago)

In that little rightside pocket of my jeans. (is it named a 'lighterpocket'?)

I have two pear, so there's always a pick in laundry and one in my pocket! Been needing a pick at work lately, so I now carry a third in a sidepocket of my cargopants. 

There's a few on top of my amps and more in the bermuda triangle of picks that is my rug.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

There are others hanging around in various places but most are in these few assorted tins and a glass container.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Altoids tin for me. 

whats the deal with those blue chip picks? never heard of them. Similar deal to $100 patch cables?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@polyslax Carr amp? Very nice!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

MarkM said:


> I stick a pick in the strings up by the nut in every guitar. When my grandson comes over he stuffs them all into the nearest acoustic he can find. So really I keep them in my acoustic guitars!


Same! My kids never stole my picks. Instead, I'd discover surprise alternate tunings on random guitars.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Mooh said:


> @polyslax Carr amp? Very nice!


Yes indeed, Carr Merc V.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@polyslax Oh-La-La!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

polyslax said:


> There are others hanging around in various places but most are in these few assorted tins and a glass container.
> 
> View attachment 448246
> 
> ...


Is this what women on Plenty Of Fish mean when they say "Must have their sh*t together?"😜


----------



## Craig Beck (2 mo ago)

Doug Gifford said:


> Most of mine rest in sweet repose in an old MacDonald's cigarette box. I almost _never_ play with a pick but just in case… I also attach a pick to my guitar using a dot of velcro on the heel and the wooly half of the velcro on "the chosen" pick. Which may sit there for years between uses.
> View attachment 448105
> 
> 
> ...





Doug Gifford said:


> Most of mine rest in sweet repose in an old MacDonald's cigarette box. I almost _never_ play with a pick but just in case… I also attach a pick to my guitar using a dot of velcro on the heel and the wooly half of the velcro on "the chosen" pick. Which may sit there for years between uses.
> View attachment 448105
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I wasn't going to join in, but can't resist....










Someone on Reverb was making these with a 3D printer. Custom band picks made by EGOpicks in Winnipeg.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

An old metal cigar box (very small) in my case and tuck 2 under the pickguard of my Strat and Tele


----------



## Jedd85 (3 mo ago)

I don’t remember where this container came from but it works great. There are picks in there by the way…


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I keep my picks mainly to the nostril area.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

player99 said:


> I keep my picks mainly to the nostril area.


Shall we call you Nostrildamus?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Shall we call you Nostrildamus?


Noodlestadamus


'cause I noodle on the guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@player99 A *seer*ing retort. Touche!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was given this one at Riff Wrath.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I was given this one at Riff Wrath.
> 
> View attachment 448713


you keep it in your gotch?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I usually keep them all over the place but picked these up recently through the GC dealer emporium. 3D prints of Boss pedals.


----------



## Cadbob (Nov 26, 2021)

I've used finger picks all my life so things can get confusing! I'm left handed but play right so I can't hold a flat pick! When i was playing full time I could burn through a National thumb pick in one night, leaving the smell of burnt plastic on the stage at the end of the night! I usually use plastic finger picks on electric guitars, which sometime break in your pocket...I have to find a place, other then the top of my amp, to pile my picks, because my 'spares' will roll off onto the stage...I've considered just using bare fingers & turning the amp up, but it's hard to change something you've been doing for 60 years!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

When out and about, either in the mini-pocket of jeans or the back pocket of pants that don’t have the mini.
I also have them in various places around the office and in those little keychain holders in some guitar cases.


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

ordered a 12 pack of the red dunlop pick


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, Levys supplied.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... i keep my picks between my fore-finger joints, between thumb & fore-finger, in my right-side pocket, gig-bag & guitar cases, and in my ziplock bag o' picks.

Just don't ask how MANY i have on me at any one time! (it's a *handful*)

And you will also find my picks:

everywhere in the house, especially the washer & dryer
several spots in the car
under my deck
at the jungle-gym down the street
and several local stores' floors by the cash


----------



## koffeetone (2 mo ago)

Altoids box! Velcroed to my pedalboard along with a couple allen keys, some spare transistors etc. During a show, I have a rubber dunlop pickholder that I put on the mic stand.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... didn't know you could keep your picks there ...


----------



## Dorman (5 mo ago)

In the dedicated little pick pocket in my jeans of course! Lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Once had a student pull a pick from her bra and wink at me. I tried not to notice, really.

Sometimes to decorate my existence, I use this clever little box with magnetic clasps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My son had a request to build a custom guitar rack for the wall, as a Christmas present for this woman's husband. It includes a small shelf and wooden machined hooks to hang straps and cables from. The shelf has, at my suggestion, ivoroid binding to complement the lovely inlaid wood. But I mention this to note that he also machined a thin slot along the edge of the shelf to keep picks in. A standard size pick inserts to about half its length into the slot. So, far enough to stay in place, but still quite visible and not too far to prevent easily grasping one and pulling it out.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

And sometimes here,


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

On top of my amp, in the Zippo pocket of my jeans, on the end table in the living room, in every guitar case, on top of the right HS8 at my recording desk. Hmmmm … I think that’s it.


----------

